# Joan did another great port label !



## rrawhide (Oct 14, 2009)

Joan

You outdid yourself on my new label!!!!! WOW!!! In fact, I just printed it on glossy photo paper full size and it looks better than ever!!! Now I am going to frame it and hang in my office. You read my mind, exactly, on what I wanted on this label so am showing it to all for their comments:







Thanx Joan, you are a PRINCESS with tremendous talent and we are very lucky to have you.

NOW, I have to get my kit going so I can bottle. Wonder if I can label the bottles now and fill them later. Just such a great label and I love looking at it!!

Thanx again

rrawhide


----------



## Wade E (Oct 14, 2009)

Looks awesome as usual!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 14, 2009)

Awesome label. Wish I had your talent.


----------



## Waldo (Oct 14, 2009)

Great label joan


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 14, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 14, 2009)

That is sweet


----------



## Scott B (Oct 15, 2009)

Very Nice Label!!!!


----------



## admiral (Oct 16, 2009)

This is beautiful!


----------



## Joanie (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you, gentlemen! =)


----------



## Big Ike (Oct 17, 2009)

That looks like a chocolate tornado. Very nice.


----------



## RickC (Mar 21, 2010)

Joan, what software do you use? This looks great.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 22, 2010)

You did good Joan..I love it


----------



## Joanie (Mar 22, 2010)

Rick, I use Photoshop.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 22, 2010)

Somehow I missed this back in October. Oh yea, now I remember we were out in Vegas having way too much fun!

Beautiful label!


----------

